# Herren arrested in Fall River on assault charges



## kwflatbed

*Herren arrested in Fall River on assault charges *

Posted 56 minute(s) ago 
Michael Herren, coach and co-owner of the recently formed South Coast United basketball team, was arrested Saturday for beating his girlfriend, according to police.


----------



## TopCop24

Any relation to another Herren from Fall River who was a basketball stud and threw his career down the drain?


----------



## kwflatbed

Same person


----------



## kwflatbed

Michael Herren out on bail after alleged fight

Updated 7 hour(s) ago 
Michael Herren is back in trouble with the law following 
an alleged fight over a betting debt that left one man 
on crutches.


----------

